# Getting a mole removed from my breast - anything I should do/know?



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Simple procedure at the dermatologist's. I checked, and lidocaine is an "ok" drug while breastfeeding.

Is it really important that I pump and dump after? Why? And if so - once? twice?

Any ideas on how to keep DD from hurting me as she (inevitably) picks at my bandages? I already discussed with the doc I want stitches instead of the open-wound healing method (because I think it will heal faster that way and I could give a fig for how it looks).

The mole grew significantly and I have a history of cancer in my family, so it's gotta come off now; it can't wait years until I wean. But I don't think it's going to be a big deal anyway, but just curious to hear if anyone had any input.


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

Personally, I'd wait to nurse on that side until the numbness is gone (an hour or so from the time the lidocaine's injected.) And of course if there's a logistical reason due to the mole's location that would make bf difficult/painful on that side, that would be worth considering. I'd nurse on the other breast whenever desired - no need to wait, as the amount of lidocaine absorbed into your blood & then secreted into the milk is tiny. Otherwise, no need to pump & dump, etc. And even waiting an hour for the affected breast like I'd probably do is most likely overkill.







I hope the removal goes well!


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

i just had one removed under my breast and doc said I could nurse when I got home...by the time he removed it and I got home it was about 2 hours from injections...Rufus was sleeping so I ended up waiting almost 2 more hours.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh, that's so good to know! My babe is 15 months and eats some solid foods, plus I usually feed from one breast at a time - so if I nurse her on that breast right before the procedure, it would be literally hours before I nursed her on that breast again. I wasn't looking forward to having to pump from it.

Fortunately the mole is not near the nipple, though it is on the inside of the breast so it will be very accessible for her little fingers to be playing with the bandage! Hey, I just thought of something - I can wear a nursing bra for a few days until it doesn't feel sensitive anymore (I don't usually wear a bra at all). That will cover the bandage and affected area, and make it not as tempting for DD to play with.

Thanks much!


----------



## nursemom2bee (Aug 14, 2005)

I had a mole removed from my breast at the beginning of this pregnancy (I am having contractions as I type) and had it removed. I wish I had answer about the time frame about BF but I can let you know about how mine healed.

Like you I had the choice of open wound or sutures, I picked open wound but I never put a band-aid on it I used Tegaderm. It is clear dressing that covers the wound and lets it heal on its own with out being bothered by rubbing or clothing and lets the wound breath. It took about 7-10 days and the sight was completely healed. I did have to change the Tegaderm twice but it is easy to get off when you want it off.

Tegaderm is a little expensive but it was well worth it for me. You don't have to put on messy creams or ointments, your own body does the work. It did look gross at times but I knew that my body was healing itself. I only have a very small scar and it is clearing up with vitamin E oil and lanolin. I found name brand Tegaderm and store brand at CVS, the only other place I could find it was medical supply stores or a hospital. You can ask your doctor about it but most doctors are not familiar with unless they do bandaging or have a wound care nurse. Hope this helps.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Interesting. I had one removed from my thigh with the open wound method, and I think it looks every bit as ugly as my other scars with stitches. And I felt that it took longer to heal, but I wasn't sure. The last one I had removed was ten years ago, though, so I can't say I remember that way.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## nursemom2bee (Aug 14, 2005)

What type of bandage material was used for the wound? It is not just the open method of healing but also the use of the Tegaderm that was the big difference. This type of bandaging is used to help treat early stage pressure ulcers, burns and certain types of non-infected lacerations with great results.

I have worked with a nurse that had over twenty years in wound care and she can do some amazing things with the right dressing and treatment. She is actually the person that really introduced me to the inflammatory process and how the body reacts on a cellular level to heal itself. She also helped me understand how horrible band-aids, Neosporin and wet-to-dry dressings are for wounds of any kind.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I had it removed, and all going good so far!

The doc did give me Tegaderm - this time, at least. I honestly don't remember if I had that last time (10 years ago), but I don't think so.

I can see that the open wound method would not work on the breast, at least not for my breast on that location. It would be all stretched out and stuff, since that area of the breast is always being stretched due to movement.

Breastfeeding hasn't been a problem, though DD does get kind of mad at me when I don't let her play with the bandage. The thing that I didn't realize would be a problem was - it's hard to carry her right now, since the incision is right in the middle of my chest, and I don't want to put a baby, arms and legs flailing, against it quite yet









Anyway, thanks for the help everyone.


----------

